# The Geekvape Mech Pro Kit



## Stosta (16/3/17)

I like the look of this one. Especially the interchangeable doors, I wish more manufacturers would let us accerorise like this.

As to the functionality, well I'll leave that to people that have a bit more experience with mechs than me to decide. It does seem like a step away from the ordinary though.



























*Source: http://www.geekvape.com/project/mech-pro-kit/*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/3/17)

Stosta said:


> I like the look of this one. Especially the interchangeable doors, I wish more manufacturers would let us accerorise like this.
> 
> As to the functionality, well I'll leave that to people that have a bit more experience with mechs than me to decide. It does seem like a step away from the ordinary though.
> 
> ...



Nice, running in parellel will give awesome battery life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice, running in parellel will give awesome battery life.


Running in parallel also let's you build safely at lower resistances right?


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Running in parallel also let's you build safely at lower resistances right?



Honestly Im not too sure about that. Havent researched much about parellel mech mods.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/3/17)

Parallel mech - its actually pretty stylish. I dont really use series - so this would work perfectly for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (16/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Running in parallel also let's you build safely at lower resistances right?



Yeah, 
Parallel = double the amps, same voltage
Series = double the voltage, same amps

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (16/3/17)

spiv said:


> Yeah,
> Parallel = double the amps, same voltage
> Series = double the voltage, same amps



Just to make sure, is it the amps that increase? OR the amp hour, the capacity that increases? I was under the influence that it is the capacity that increases and not the actual current? So Just checking.


----------



## spiv (16/3/17)

This is cool, but I'd still use my Noisy Cricket ii-25 over this, if I had the choice. I know it's not a true mech like this is, but it works all the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (16/3/17)

Is this mod fully mechanical or does it have that voltage dial or whatever those things are called like the Tesla invader 3 and NC v2


----------



## spiv (16/3/17)

Anneries said:


> Just to make sure, is it the amps that increase? OR the amp hour, the capacity that increases? I was under the influence that it is the capacity that increases and not the actual current? So Just checking.



Wikipedia actually says it really nicely: 

In a *series* circuit, the current through each of the components is the same, and the voltage across the circuit is the sum of the voltages across each component. 
In a *parallel* circuit, the voltage across each of the components is the same, and the total current is the sum of the currents through each component.

So, if your batteries (e.g. Samsung 30Q) have a 20A CDR rating, when in parallel you can build safely to 40A (remember to keep a buffer though). The voltage out will still be the same at 4.2v and decreasing as it is used. This will also double your battery life.

If in series, you will output 8.4v but your amp limit will stay at 20A. If you're outputting 8.4v though, you don't really want to build lower than 0,5ohm because it hits so hard (e.g. Noisy Cricket 1).

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Anneries (16/3/17)

Thank you @spiv maybe it was my cautious sub-conscience that told myself it is only capacity that increases and not actual discharge current.


----------



## Stosta (16/3/17)

Mahir said:


> Is this mod fully mechanical or does it have that voltage dial or whatever those things are called like the Tesla invader 3 and NC v2


No I think it doesn't have any adjustment thingamabobs.

It does say that it has reverse polarity protection though. I like the idea of these mech coming out that still have safety features, I know that means it isn't a genuine mech, but rather a safe mech experience.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (16/3/17)

I like the look of this  It will be interesting to see the reviews - build quality being the most important thing to know about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/17)

Thanks for sharing this @Stosta 
I like the position of the fire button and the size of the fire button
I think it will probably be quite comfortable to use

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/3/17)

I really do wish these chinese manufacturers wouldn't muddy the water. 

*IT IS NOT A MECHANICAL MOD*

it's unregulated, and contains a board some some kind (hence reverse polarity protection & the minimum resistance)

This is the same nonsense that Wismec started by calling the Noisy Cricket V2 a Mech

As far as the device itself, I think its a bit old fashioned. 
The Noisy Cricket V2 is both smaller and more versatile. 

Most likely cheaper too (Under R650 new)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mark121m (30/3/17)

I like this device.
Size is noce because its a 2 battery mod.

But overall im still a major fan of the Twisted420 tripple mech mod
3 battery parrallel mod.


----------



## Chris du Toit (30/3/17)

Had one in the hand at Cape vape fest, well made, really cool internals and the button is very good, stiff with a short throw! The lock feature is also pretty nifty. Only downside is the weight... It's heavy, and that's without batteries installed! 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

